# Mini 400 tile or 1500 tile



## zebradanio (24 Aug 2013)

Need a light for this 




 

Was considering this http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/tmc-miniled-400-tile-p-5872.html

Or this http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/tmc-ultima-1500-natural-daylight-p-6433.html

The tank is 50cm x 37 x 35 approx , 56 litre .
I,m thinking the 1500 will be too much but the mini400 not enough maybe 2 minis would be about right ,
Hoping to grow hc carpet , helianthus micranthemoides , glosso etc 
Tank will have ada aquasoil , pressurised co2 , ei , 50% weekly water change , 10x turnover.
Anyone got one of these tile over a similar size tank that could give me some direction .
Much appreciated , Cheers


----------



## Christian Walker (24 Aug 2013)

The 1500 will be more than enough, BUT it gives you scope in the future for using it on something else alongside a second one.  The mini is too small IMO as I dont believe the spread would be sufficient..  I think if you are contemplating buying 2 minis then a single 1500 makes even more sense because you are narrowing the price difference.  Another alternative would be to look for a second hand 1000nd or Colourplus tile, both of which are plenty up to the job


----------



## sa80mark (24 Aug 2013)

I agree with Christian the mini on its own wont be much use, mounted 6 inch above the tank they have approx 14 inch spread so you would probably be left with dark edges in the tank another light to consider if your set on tmc would be a single grobeam 600 these are 45cm long, and would be a perfect fit for your tank


----------



## zebradanio (24 Aug 2013)

Iooked at the grobeam 600 but thought maybe the 2 outer leds would be too close to the edge of the tank and I would lose some light , grobeam 45cm - tank 50 cm , hope u see what i mean , also just seen one of these on gumtree for £50
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/arcadia-ecoaqua-30w-led-spotlight-tropical-p-5998.html


----------



## zebradanio (24 Aug 2013)

wow just doing a bit of research and the arcadia eco aqua 30w led is the only led that the tgm recommend but tgm price is £239.99
same lamp at aqua essentials £169.99


----------



## Christian Walker (24 Aug 2013)

zebradanio said:


> wow just doing a bit of research and the arcadia eco aqua 30w led is the only led that the tgm recommend but tgm price is £239.99
> same lamp at aqua essentials £169.99


 
lol, I think you will find that plenty of people are happy with TMC's led lights including a lot on here it would seem.  You will always find price differences out there though.  As far as the plants are concerned, the dont care if its made my Arcadia, TMC, Giesemann, or Granny Smith


----------



## zebradanio (24 Aug 2013)

I was just pointing out the price difference and the importance of shopping around .
I wasnt trying trying to put any other light manufacturers down .
That said Braeburns are the best


----------



## Christian Walker (24 Aug 2013)

zebradanio said:


> I was just pointing out the price difference and the importance of shopping around .
> I wasnt trying trying to put any other light manufacturers down .
> That said Braeburns are the best


 
Nope didnt think you were putting any make down.  Was just saying, shop will always have their recommendations and a lot of the time it boils down to business and which manufacturers they prefer to deal with.  I reckon that one you saw for £50 is long gone.  It was listed about a month ago.  But if its kosher and still available its well worth the money, although Im not sure the light spread would be as good as the TMC tiles mentioned (not the 400 of course).  Ive seen one over a 40cm cube and tbh there were dark spots in places.  A lot of it will boil down to personal preference and aesthetics though.  As long as you can provide sufficient light, choose the one you like the most (or which your budget likes the most)


----------



## zebradanio (26 Aug 2013)

After deciding the mini tile might not be enough light and the bigger tile costing up to £200 brand new with brackets and rails etc , I decided to recycle an old Hagen Glo T5 starter unit .
I made a luminaire from wood , doesn't look bleeding edge but it was free and should be more than enough light , 2x24W over 56 litres.


----------

